# Your Favorite MAC Blush(es)



## naturallyfab (Nov 27, 2010)

What are your top MAC blushes?  I really like Well Dressed and Dollymix!


----------



## stargirl90 (Nov 28, 2010)

Top 3 in order:

  	1) Well Dressed
  	2) Pinch O'Peach
  	3) Coygirl


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 29, 2010)

1- Pink Swoon
  	2- Peaches
  	3- Stark Naked


----------



## couturesista (Nov 29, 2010)

Fever
  	Frankly Scarlet
  	Orange

  	Honorable Mention- Sunbasque


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

Strada
  	Fever
  	Azalea Blossom

  	I'm assuming that we're talking JUST blushes, because I didn't include MSFs or beauty powders in my evaluation... honourable mentions to Flirt & Tease and Marine Life.


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sweetness, Style, Blushbaby, Coygirl, Strada (again disc.), Harmony (summer), Eversun (LE gone), Instant Chic, Dame, Fleur Power, Desert Rose, Salsa Rose, Angel (disc), Gingerly... .....


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

left out Dollymix, Fever, Plum Foolery, Breezy, Lilacdust, Pink Swoon, Bone Beige,
  	and and and


  	I must be a blush ho


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> Sweetness, Style, Blushbaby, Coygirl, Strada (again disc.), Harmony (summer), Eversun (LE gone), Instant Chic, Dame, Fleur Power, Desert Rose, Salsa Rose, Angel (disc), Gingerly... .....


 
  	I actually keep wondering about getting Coygirl. I feel like I shouldn't need it, given that I have Dame, Azalea Blossom and now Briar Rose, but it looks like such a pretty, cool pink-plum colour when I see it in stores... It's like it WANTS to come home with me.

  	And thank you, I feel guilty towards my other blushes now, particularly Salsarose, which is maybe not quite so all-purpose, but which is still a stunning colour. I always feel guilty about Breezy, which is just so gorgrous in the pan, but which never seems to look quite right on my face. I am NOT giving up. I WILL make it work...


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

I find that I can get a lighter application with Coygirl than with BR -- or I can buff BR out and get it almost like Coygirl but CG is a bit more mauvey than BR on me.


  	I did not list BOA, Darkly My Dear or any of the Mineralized blushes --- and I did assume this was just MAC?


  	I can live three lifetimes and never need another blush.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 29, 2010)

blush is definitely something I ca not leave the house without.


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

I look dead without blush


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 



 	I find that I can get a lighter application with Coygirl than with BR -- or I can buff BR out and get it almost like Coygirl but CG is a bit more mauvey than BR on me.
  	 
  	 
  	I did not list BOA, Darkly My Dear or any of the Mineralized blushes --- and I did assume this was just MAC?
  	 
  	 
  	I can live three lifetimes and never need another blush.




 Thanks very much for the comparison, HerGreyness! I think CG is something I can live without for now. I'll doubtless change my mind soon enough. I hadn't ever noticed it before a few weeks ago when it suddenly jumped out at me. I foresee picking it up at some point when I get sick of seeing tawny browns and bronzes.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

my top blushers are - spaced out, dollymix, BOA and breath of plum


----------



## loveoontherocks (Dec 2, 2010)

naturallyfab i really want to try both of those! the only blush i own is harmony =x. i love msfs though =]


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dollymix, Eversun (LE), BOA (LE) and Stark Naked (LE). MAC needs to repromote Eversun because that blush is what I rely on in the summer.


----------



## geeko (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm too many favourite blushers to list all out..

  	but at the top of my head it has to be

  	MAC dainty


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 3, 2010)

Plum Foolery, Sweet William, Brit Wit and Stark Naked


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 23, 2010)

Springsheen, Pink Swoon, Instant Chic and Blonde MSF.


----------



## Senoj (Dec 23, 2010)

Springsheen and Format


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 24, 2010)

Coygirl, Desert Rose, Mocha, Gingerly.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jan 5, 2011)

My very 1st two are still my faves, lol.  Plum Foolery & Breezy. Although I have several im starting to love, Lovething & Sweet as cocoa


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2011)

My top 5 are:

  	1. Stark Naked (LE)
  	2. Cantaloupe (Pro)
  	3. Eversun (LE)
  	4. Prim n Proper (LE)
  	5. Bite of an Apple (LE)

  	I don't have many perm MAC blushes, but outta the ones I have, I like Well Dressed best.


----------



## saizine (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Desert Rose, Instant Chic, Moon River, and the pink bit of Refined MSF.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Well-Dressed and Dame. I thought Dame would look too dark on my very fair skin, but it looks awesome!


----------



## geeko (Jan 11, 2011)

Too many to name, But the most frequently used are:

  	Well dressed
  	Springsheen
  	Peachykeen
  	Foolish me
  	Instant Chic * LE
  	Hang loose MB * LE
  	Pleasantry MB * LE
  	Tenderling


----------



## venacava (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweetness (LE) - always makes me look fresh like I'd just came in from the cold.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fleur Power, hands down!  Honorable mention to Bite of an Apple, Instant Chic and Notable.


----------



## peachsuns (Jan 13, 2011)

Hang Loose (LE) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Pink Swoon
  	Well Dressed
  	So Sweet, So Easy (LE)
  	Joie-de-Vivre (LE)
  	Summer Rose BP (LE)
  	Oh So Fair BP (LE)
  	Briar Rose BP (LE)


----------



## loulouthi (Jan 14, 2011)

Hipness
  	Peaches
  	Ripe peach
  	Azalea Blossom
  	Marine Life


----------



## geeko (Jan 15, 2011)

New favourite from Stylishly yours... Tickle me Pink Cream color base........ It gives such a sweet flush of pink on the face. Luvin it!


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pinch o' peach, coygirl, and dollymix =


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

1.  Springsheen
  	2.  Dainty
  	3.  Prism


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Light over dark


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

Peachykeen, Springsheen, Blushbaby


----------



## gionnetto (May 4, 2011)

MAC Cremeblend Ladyblush hands down!!! I think it looks great on me because I'm fair and neutral toned.


----------



## divaster (May 4, 2011)

Hang Loose for sure. I'm pretty excited about the two I just ordered from the Quite Cute collection too.


----------



## DisastrousGlam (May 5, 2011)

Peachtwist
  	Cantaloupe
  	Spaced out


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 5, 2011)

Peachtwist


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 5, 2011)

my absolute favorites and most loved are all in a peachy tone:
  	1- peachykeen (its my favorite of all time! it makes my look so pretty)
  	2- peaches (lovely for when you are going for a more exciting look)
  	3- ripe peach (unfortunately it was an LE, but its so beautiful to say the least)


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

In no particular order:
  	- Peaches
  	- Oh So Fair BP
  	- Pink Swoon


----------



## dxgirly (May 10, 2011)

1) Azalea Blossom
  	2) Amazon Princess
  	3) Dainty


----------



## sayah (May 11, 2011)

Fleur Power is getting a lot of love lately. Used lightly with a skunk brush it works wonders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think every skin tone looks great in it!


----------



## dazzlelights (May 11, 2011)

peachtwist,desert rose, bite of an apple


----------



## Cocopai (May 25, 2011)

Definitely Fleur Power! LOVE!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 25, 2011)

My paradise, Ripe Peach & Bite of an apple <3


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 25, 2011)

Briar Rose BP (does this count as blush?) and Peaches


----------



## javadoo (Mar 13, 2015)

Breezy
  Dollymix
  Plum Foolery
  Springsheen
  Peachykeen
  Peachtwist
  Style
  Margin

  I think Breezy, Peachykeen and Springsheen are my favorites though. Although I am hard pressed to pick an absolute favorite as I only keep blushes that I absolutely love-If I just like it or don't care for it much I return it in favor of something that I can't live without.


----------



## kitty-lin (Mar 13, 2015)

I love Mac Peachykeen! It´s a perfect color and looks fabulous on the cheeks!


----------



## AnitaK (Mar 15, 2015)

My favourite blushes hands down is Springsheen and Sweet Sentiment. I got a bunch of others but I always keep gravitating back to these 2


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Warm Soul or Stay Pretty or Melba


----------

